# Large Vivarium/Terrarium for sale



## powerblade272 (Nov 12, 2011)

This custom made viv is manufactured by Custom Aquaria to my dimensions. It's just over a year old. Its a half Hexagon 6mm toughend glass vivarium measuring 5ft at the back, 2.5ft at the front, 2ft deep and 4ft high, 5.5ft high with the stand. It has fine mesh built into the top and one shelf and 2 sliding toughend glass doors. I will include the back wall tiles, door lock and stand (if wanted).
The bottom of the viv is water tight if you want to make that part a fish tank and add tall plants.
None of the heating equipment is included. It use to house my Boa and it was more than adequate. I have built him a new viv as this one doesnt fit in the living room.

£250

You will need a trailer or large van plus at least 2 strong people to lift it or i can deliver for the cost of fuel.

Look at my photo album for pictures.


----------



## powerblade272 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------

